# Smoke fluid reviews?



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

I think it was a website that had reviews of different smoke fluids, but cant find it now. Also thinking of getting a Aristo turbo smoke unit/fan to put in my Bachmann 2-6-0. Right now just using the supplied Bachmann smoke fluid. Seen some different ones at St. Aubins, anyone recommended something better? Thank you 

update: found it
http://www.trainweb.org/girr/tips/tips3/smoke_tips.html


doesnt list all of them thou.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not every smoke fluid is "better" in every smoke unit. 

I've used Protosmoke and the Aristo fluid in the Aristo units with success. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have also used the Aristo smoke, Protosmoke and Bachman smoke. I prefer the proto over the others. I also mix up my own. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used the Protosmoke (MTH), Lionel, LGB, and aristo smoke fluids. I tend to stick with the MTH smoke because of the different flavors they offer. I like the "Christmas Scent" which is pine-tree'y. Their coal scent smells like burning rubber to me. The LGB smoke fluid is good, too, but is getting harder to find. 

The aristo smoke unit described on George's webpage is their older style unit and I'm not sure it still exists as a spare part. The newer style smoke unit that aristo offers does put out a lot of smoke, but you might have difficulty installing in the spectrum 2-6-0 (offset center driver) or the older mining mogul (all drivers equal spaced). I had my Bachmann 4-4-0 open to install a new control system, and there is not much space in there at all.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I like JT's MEGA-STEAM Smoke Fluid it has worked well for me. He has a web site. I use it mostly in mth smoke units.
If you go to o gage railroad form you may find a big discussion.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Mega steam works well for me as well, as you can see from the video below.



Also you can mix different scents together to get different smells. We did a show in Woodstock NY a couple of weeks ago and people asked for a local smell, so one of our members started miixing and waaa laaaa Woodstock smell HE HE HE


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, who makes that smoke unit? Is it an MTH or Turbo Smoke? it appears to be sync with the chuff?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

I am using for years without a problem: CITRONELLA TORCH FUEL 50OZ at BIG LOTS $ 4.00 UNBEATABLE in smoke outputt! The only Dieselengine i have uses REAL DIESELFUEL outdoors only,it smokes and smells like the real thing!!!! 

Citronella used on Bmann 2x Climexes(not shure on the plural)Aristo smoke units installed/C16/Mikado Bann K27($100.00 Harbor Hobbies smoke unit)and a couple LGB's!!!!! 
I tested with Aristo smoke fluid in one Climax and Citronella in the other Climax and surprize Citronella has roughly double the smoke outputt! 

Manfred


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 19 Aug 2010 01:45 PM 
Nick, who makes that smoke unit? Is it an MTH or Turbo Smoke? it appears to be sync with the chuff? 

Jim it is in sync with the drivers and is a MTH unit.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I am using for years without a problem: CITRONELLA TORCH FUEL 50OZ at BIG LOTS $ 4.00 UNBEATABLE in smoke outputt! The only Dieselengine i have uses REAL DIESELFUEL outdoors only,it smokes and smells like the real thing!!!! 

When you say REAL DIESEL FUEL, do you mean real diesel fuel, as in what goes in diesel automobiles, that I can buy at the local gas station/truck stop? 

Anybody have opinions on whether this would be okay (safe) to use in my RDC or other diesel loco? That wispy white stuff I get now isn't worth the effort; I want copious BLACK smoke. But I'd be a bit concerned about the flash point, etc. 

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Black smoke won't happen... these smoke units vaporize the oil/fluid into a vapor. Smoke is from something burning... combustion... 

People have tried to add something to the units for years, but no luck. 

When you understand that the black stuff you see is tiny bits of carbon, from incomplete combustion, i.e. soot, you will see it's impossible for our smoke units to do this. 

Most smoke units use a wick (which would clog if there were any particles in the fluid) to move the fluid to a heating element that vaporizes (not burns) the liquid, like boiiling it. 

Just like boiling, the solids stay behind. 

Now, the ultrasonic type devices don't normally use a wick, so there might be some hope there with a mixture of fluid and carbon black. The ultrasonic devices use a rapidly vibrating part to break the fluid up into tiny droplets. Unfortunately, while this makes a realistic "fog", it does not rise in the air, as the hot vapor of our typical smoke units. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Rats!! Suddenly, high school chemistry seems so long ago. Thank you for your clear explanation - even if I don't like your answer. 

JackM


----------



## Casey Jones (Jan 13, 2010)

JT's Mega-Steam is the BEST!


----------



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

I've used three different smoke fluids in my life. So far, LGB is the most pleasing. Bachmann and Lehigh Valley Train Service are the runner-ups.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

the TrainWeb link is obsolete and has been for years. 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips3/smoke_tips.html


----------

